# My 95%  PC MODD



## usbyang (Dec 13, 2008)

*thnks for viewng 95% pa..NOT FINISH YET..........tnks*


----------



## TheCrow (Dec 13, 2008)

Interesting!


----------



## Sonido (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like an automated defense system... "Step away from the PC... 5 secs to totally annihilation!"


----------



## Sh00t1st (Dec 13, 2008)

does the plumber in me detect PVC piping :-D looks like it. nice although a little overboard, the more modding the merrier.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 13, 2008)

Cheers, pinoy ka pala bro, hehe

Welcome to tpu!


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 13, 2008)

That looks really, really cool, but it would be nice to have some readable, sensible english.
GRAMMAR = WIN!


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 13, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> That looks really, really cool, but it would be nice to have some readable, sensible english.
> GRAMMAR = WIN!



He's using tagalog, and some dialect of ours that even I don't understand , could probably tell him to type in straight English tho...


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice pics! But the mods could be a little more neat and a little better english.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 13, 2008)

I thought it was a hybrid of spanish and navajo!  Looks very interesting and the funny part was his sandal foot holding the case down while he used what looked to be either an angle grinder or regular grinder/cutter. Kind of dangerous but nonetheless its very interesting. Is that an HTPC case?


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 13, 2008)

Indeed crazy and dangerous but the outcome was interesting lol


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 13, 2008)

If u wore a black mask u'll look like darth vader in this pic.


----------



## zoul (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah Hail Pinoy Modder "Astig ka dude!!" [ur so COOL dude!!]


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 13, 2008)

Coheed and Cambria rock.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 13, 2008)

one hell of a mod....+1 for you, and welcome to TPU!


----------



## usbyang (Dec 14, 2008)

thnks...for the comment....it helps me a lot...give some suggestion so that i can improve more...thnks to all moders in this  site....give me more(3x)......ideas!!!

long live philippines!!!!!!


----------



## usbyang (Dec 14, 2008)

thnks mga pre


----------



## andrewsmc (Dec 14, 2008)

very interesting.


----------



## usbyang (Dec 14, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> Cheers, pinoy ka pala bro, hehe
> 
> Welcome to tpu!



fall out 3 k pla bro...adict din ako nyan...COD4 online po ako ngayon...

thnks bro..


----------



## Mr.President (Dec 14, 2008)

awesome work mate.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 14, 2008)

very interesting.. well done.


----------



## usbyang (Dec 14, 2008)

thnks bro...


----------



## MKmods (Dec 14, 2008)

and welcome to TPU also.


----------



## usbyang (Dec 14, 2008)

tanks....


----------



## usbyang (Dec 17, 2008)

up


----------



## RadeonX2 (Dec 17, 2008)

bai tga Davao ka? kng tga Davao ka kaila ka sa mga tga DcWarez(DcW)?
unsa may specs ana kuyaw nman kaayo ang mod sa case

EDITl p0ta tga Davao jud diay, kuyaw jud ning Dabawenyo #1 DcW FTW!

choi au imo rig 10/10


----------



## usbyang (Dec 17, 2008)

yup kaila ko pro la cla ka ila sko..hhehehehehe
nag LP cla last2x wek wako ka apil kay dula me baskit....


thnks bai....


----------



## RadeonX2 (Dec 17, 2008)

ahhh nice to know bai nga tga Davao ka daghan jud ta dri mga kuyaw


----------



## usbyang (Dec 17, 2008)

hehhee..kamo r oi...hehehe kamo ang maayo...


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't understand a bit of what you said, but it looks nice


----------



## usbyang (Dec 17, 2008)

hehehh..sory..and thnks......


----------



## usbyang (Dec 31, 2008)

up


----------



## Frizz (Dec 31, 2008)

Ahhh coheed and cambria! Favorito ko yun! Ganda ng case. 

My fav band, good looking case yet looks kind of like a bomb or a sort of biological weapon lol.


----------



## usbyang (Dec 31, 2008)

thnks bro.....any sugestion...


----------



## Frizz (Dec 31, 2008)

Nah none really, just unique its good as it is. Don't think I'll ever be able to do that lol.


----------



## usbyang (Dec 31, 2008)

nice specs u got...


----------



## Frizz (Dec 31, 2008)

usbyang said:


> nice specs u got...



Salamat!

Cheers man, if you lived in aussie you'd probably laugh about my "Centerlink Rig".


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 31, 2008)

I love this case mod!
Subscribed.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Dec 31, 2008)

I only look at the pictures anyways, so bad English is alright with me 


Nice mod  And I don't think you went overboard at all. Like someone said, the more mod the merrier.


----------



## usbyang (Dec 31, 2008)

thnks bro


----------



## Frizz (Dec 31, 2008)

The gas mask fans are killer! Mod my antec!


----------



## usbyang (Jan 9, 2009)

update 1/09/09


----------



## usbyang (Jan 10, 2009)

update 1/10/09


----------



## Altered (Jan 10, 2009)

I can read it and I'm just 1/2 way through this 5th.  I guess I need the other 1/2 to realize the beauty that sits there though.


----------



## KBD (Jan 10, 2009)

very unsual yet cool looking mod. Bravo 

what kind of fan is that in the front?


----------



## usbyang (Jan 10, 2009)

the orange 1?there r 3 fans in front

thnks...


----------



## KBD (Jan 10, 2009)

usbyang said:


> the orange 1?there r 3 fans in front
> 
> thnks...



yea, the orange


----------



## usbyang (Jan 10, 2009)

just an ordinary fan i bought some egg shape toys then paste it in front of the blade....looks lyk turbn...


----------

